

ImportJS – JavaScript modules simplified for the web - cleod9
http://www.importjs.org/

======
ramon
Very interesting, I like the package file structure it's something I always
missed from Java, the back-to-back compatible is something that looks
promising lets see if it works, will test out in async mode to see if it'll
work after page has been loaded.

~~~
cleod9
I'm glad someone got a chance to see it! Let me know how it works out for you,
I would love to get some feedback about it. And if you like it, please share
with your colleagues :)

